# Partial Molar Pregnancy



## BunMum

Hi All,

I've been reading this section for a while but haven't felt ready to post my story on here until now.

I've moved back to WTT since having a missed miscarriage on 7th Jan. I found out at my 12 week scan that my baby had stopped growing around 8 weeks but that they suspected a partial molar pregnancy. I had a d&c the following day which apparently went well although I was in shock and very tearful and disorientated for a while after.

I'd never heard of a molar pregnancy before so I obviously read about it on the internet, which scared the life out of me. I'm now desparately worried about my health as there is a chance the mole could regrow and leave me having to face chempotherapy treatment. In my case 2 sperm fertilised one egg so there were too many chromosomes. The placenta overgrows like a tumour and the foetus can't survive. :0(

I'm now in follow up at Weston Park hospital in Sheffield as a molar pregnancy is so rare. I have to give weekly urine samples at the moment until my HCG levels return to 0 and I have to wait to conceive again for at least 6 months as the raised HCG levels in pregnancy can possibly re-enact the mole. 

I'm absolutely devastated at the loss of my baby. I was so convinced everything was going well as I'd had a scan at 6+4 and we saw a heartbeat. I had really strong pregnancy symptoms which is normally a great sign. Unfortunately in my case, strong pregnancy symptoms point to extremely high HCG levels which is what happens in a molar pregnancy. I want to grieve for my loss and I'm struggling to understand why its happened which I guess all you ladies are.

I've just got so much going on in my head that I feel like I'm going to explode. I feel that the worry over my health is taking away from my grieving time and I feel very guilty about this. Is there anyone out there that has experienced a molar pregnancy? There is a forum dedicated to it but as its such a rare thing there aren't many people using it.

I hope all you ladies get through the awful time you're having at the moment. The support on here is fantastic and its great that I can come on here and feel there are people who understand.

Thank you for reading and sorry it was such a long post.

Gemma


----------



## MrsJD

Hi Gemma,

i've never experienced this but have just suffered my 3rd MC.

So sorry for you loss and all I can say to you is grieve in your own way and that time is a healer! Some days you'll feel as though your in a trance and as though you are looking at someone elses life. It will get better as the weeks/months go on.

:hug:

XXXX


----------



## Sherileigh

A co-worker of my sisters had a molar pregnancy, she had to wait a year I believe to start trying again. But she did and has gone on to have a healthy baby. And she is healthy as well. So try not to worry...and I'm so sorry for what you've been through.


----------



## chinup

hi Gemma, 
My heads going to explode too!! On 27th feb i went for my dating scan, i was 13+ wks but devastatingly the baby had died at 9wks. i was sent home to mull things over but like you because my pregnancy symptoms were still so strong i decided not to wait for things to happen naturaly and went for a d&c 4 days later. i was told i wouldn't hear any more but my gyni sent for me. i went to see him yesterday and he told me i've had a molar pregnancy and i've been refered to a hospital in london (i'm so dazed by it all i've forgot the name). i was more gutted about having to wait to try to concieve again but last night it actualy dawned on me how horrible this all is :-( i've had a previous M.C which happened naturally at 7wks and within 2mths i was pregnant again with my beautiful son, his conception truly helped us get over the sadness of losing our baby. This time i just can't see any way out of this black hole!!!


----------



## UKMummy

My friend had a partial molar pregnancy and like you had to send in urine samples for 6 months. However, shortly after the last sample she fell pregnant and has just had a healthy baby. She was monitored closely throughout this pregnancy, had extra scans and will also be monitored closely after the labour as labour can cause the hormones to go heywire again.


----------



## dan-o

Bunmum, I'm so sorry to hear what you have been through :(

Thankyou so much for sharing your story :hugs:


----------



## loobylou2

Hi Bunnmum,

I'm so sorry you are going through this. I myself had a dandc after what we thought was a mmc on 12th March. Yesterday the hospital called and said it was a molar pregnancy :cry: Now I don't know what to do - am so confused. 

I have to go back and see a consultant on Monday and have been told that I will be monitored for a while, but that's it yet, not really much to go on until then :cry:

I hope you manage to get through this and I will be thinking of you


----------



## roc

HI Ladies, 
I've just had my 2nd partial molar pregnancy, a partial is when an egg gets fertilised with either 2 sperm or a double headed sperm,and receives 2 sets of chromosomes from the father along with having a set from the mother, a full molar is when an empty egg with no genetic info i.e chromosomes, is fertilised, so only has one set.
A partial can result in a foetus, although it will be severely abnormal, and unable to survive, whereas a full molar has no foetus present at all, and will appear on an u/s as 'snow' or be 'grapelike'.

bunnmum, looks like you had a partial, which is a LOT less serious than a full molar, and means the health complications are very rare, although they still make you wait and have blood tests etc.., a partial molar really isn't anything to worry about, and the chances of it even happening again are slim...(of course i have to be the exception!) but it really is rare for it, in spite of me!

It is a frightening thing though, and most of the stuff you see on the internet, is referring to a full molar, so you really shouldn't worry too much (easier said than done i know!)

how are you now?

anyone else going through this at the moment?


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:hugs: so sorry for your loss


----------



## dan-o

Wow seems like there are even more of us! Hi Roc :)

Should we start a molar thread you think, so we can all keep in touch? :hugs:


----------



## roc

dan-o said:


> Wow seems like there are even more of us! Hi Roc :)
> 
> Should we start a molar thread you think, so we can all keep in touch? :hugs:

sounds like a great idea Dan-o,:happydance: i was desperately searching on here for people who'd been through same, can be very scary, so it's good to know other people have been through it too... that sounds bad :dohh:... you know what i mean.. that other people understand!

I will leave it up to you, if you want? 
seeing as it was your wonderful idea!?


----------



## dan-o

Done! :D


----------



## chinup

well done girls, its not so lonely after all xxx


----------



## monroezelda

HI all, My name is Gemma I am 27 years old with 3 small children, after my third child I went on mycrogynon30,, I missed about 3 pills and got pregnant straight away with no period, I kind of figured out my ovulation due to symptoms so when I done a test it was positive I assumed I was 4 weeks along. when I thought I was 6 or 7 weeks I had very light brown spotting so went to the ER for a scan, the lady found a sac with a fetal pole measuring around 1,7mm she said I was 5 weeks 4 days there was a strong heartbeat and she could see no sign of blood. I carried on as usual but with sever sickness 24 hours a day I didnt sleep for weeks I told my dr how bad it was but he wasn't interested just told me to take some gaviscon :/, I started thinking maybe its twins and the first scan missed it, I had never felt so ill I struggled to get out of bed, couldnt cook or wash a dish etc. at 11 weeks ( a few days ago) I woke up with blood in my underwear like a period. I went straight to ER again I waited 3 hours to be seen I had a pelvic exam and was told I was still closed, so to just wait for my next scan :/. that was a few days later, luckily my cousin who worked at the hospital was able to get me a scan in 2 days time. at that scan the tec seen a gest sac a yolk sac and a large greyish mass she didn't tell me the measurements but said it wasnt right, there was no heartbeat detected but a small fetal pole. we Where sent to a room to wait for a dr, when the dr came she told us she suspected a molar pregnancy. today I had a d&c so I have to wait 2 weeks for results, Iam hoping all is normal so we can have another try.


----------



## Rumpskin

Sending you huge hugs lovely xxxxx


----------



## ashleexoxo

Hi, my name is Ashley, and I found this site and read all the storys sorry for all your loss,

My story is, I just had a partial molar pregnancy, on march 24th hardest thing I went threw I'm not sure how to deal with it, I've never hear about this till I went to babymoon for a ultrasound and got told my baby has no heart beat I was 10 wks ended up at the hospital my beta was 26000, I got sent to another hospital for a ultrasound and again told my baby has no heart beat, and told I have a partial molar, I had a d&c done that same day had to stay in the hospital over night, now I have to do blood work once a week for 8 weeks, this is the hardest thing I had to go threw, and still confused and don't know why it happened to me =( , still can't stop crying,


----------



## hannahsherox

Hi Ashlee and all the other ladies that are a part of this thread. I had a partial molar pregnancy last fall when I was 11 weeks pregnant. We had heard the heart beat and were determined that this baby was really happening, so of course everyone knew we were pregnant. Sadly for us it ended up in two D&C's a few weeks apart from each other (they didn't get everything the first time they went in). My husband and I were devastated. I underwent months of blood draws to make sure my HCG levels were less than 1.

It has been about 8 months now and I can honestly say it doesn't make me sad like it used to. I know what you are going through - I cried for a straight week and any mention of the baby made me so sad. All I can say is that time heals all wounds. It may seem unbearable right now, but trust me, you will move on and be able to try for a baby again.

I am happy to say, we have been cleared to start trying again. We are shooting for September, wish us luck!!!


----------

